# which one.........................



## rescuedpanther (Jan 13, 2008)

Sits on the egg? the girl or the boy? 
i just saw the Egg! and i'm not trying to breed


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

They will both sit on the eggs, where is the egg? do you have a nestbox I am assuming not because you said your not trying to breed, are they male and female?


----------



## nikki182 (Dec 7, 2007)

they usually take it in turns


----------



## rescuedpanther (Jan 13, 2008)

the egg is under the bird, it's on the bottom of the cage in a bunch of the newspaper i had on the bottom of the cage, and as far as i know, according to the neighbor's wife, (they were her's) there's one of each, boy & girl.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Did you see them mating? Here is a link about breeding cockatiels http://www.cockatielcottage.net/breeding.html You could always try to put fake eggs in and take the real ones out. Do you have any pictures of your tiels? If they are girls here is an article about egg laying http://www.cockatiels.org/articles/breeding/egglaying.html Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok...where to start...
You apparently do have a male and female. They do take turns with it. If you are not trying to breed you need to replace the egg with either a plastic egg or you can boil it and place it back *let it cool first*. Do NOT remove the egg alltogether as they'll just replace it therefore draining more calcium.
First, remove all the newspaper-they're using it as nesting material. Does the cage have a grate? If so, don't place any material on top of it.
Make sure the birds are getting enough calcium or you can run the risk of the female becoming egg bound and dying. They need cuttle bone, mineral blocks, bird safe veggies-the best diet you can give them. It's very important. Pellets or seed alone will not do.
Make sure they're getting a full 12 hours of dark to get them out of condition.
She will most likely lay another few eggs every other day. (you can tell if an egg is on the way because she will have large poop) 
If you replace the eggs with plastic ones or hard boil them they will become infertile.She will sit on them for 2-3 weeks and then realize they're no good. It's important you do all you can to bring them out of breeding condition if you do not want chicks.
Did you see them mate? The male mounts the female? If you need any help please ask.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

my male cockatiel has been sitting on thier eggs alot longer then the female, we thought it was odd the female sat on them maybe the first 2 days 3 at the most , the male has been on them ever since and thier first egg that i'm counting ( laid in the nest box) was layed on Dec. 30th


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> my male cockatiel has been sitting on thier eggs alot longer then the female, we thought it was odd the female sat on them maybe the first 2 days 3 at the most , the male has been on them ever since and thier first egg that i'm counting ( laid in the nest box) was layed on Dec. 30th


Is the female sitting on them at all? Usually the male will sit on them all day and only get up to eat and the female will take over briefly while he does this, then at night the female will take over with the male standing guard.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> Is the female sitting on them at all? Usually the male will sit on them all day and only get up to eat and the female will take over briefly while he does this, then at night the female will take over with the male standing guard.


I was just going to say that. The female sits on them at night so that's probably why you haven't seen her do it. They have more "fat" sponges around their belly so it keeps the eggs warmer then the male could at night..(in the wild it would be colder at night)


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Today she was back on them, but for the last week or so he was the only one on them, I feed them at 8am and it was always him in the box, after the first few days of her doing it, if the eggs are fertile they should start hatching soon, the budiges were supposed to start hatching yesterday if i calculated right


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow you have budgie and tiels waiting to hatch  Where are the pic's


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

they won't get off the eggs long enough for me to take any pictures 

but one of my budgie's eggs hatched yesterday, or the night before, it was supposed to hatch on the 13th but when i looked a couple times earlier in the day on the 13th it was still just 4 eggs, but it hatched sometime when i stopped peeking in lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I bet it is so neat to watch the babies hatching and growing up  Are you going to keep them all?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I finally got some pics 

here's my tiels eggs - Pearl ( Cinn. Pearl mom) and Hop -A-Long (white face dad)

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2...earl and Hop-A-Longs breeding journal/001.jpg


Here's the budgies (since i posted my last comment i know have 2 pairs of budgies on eggs)

here's the 1st Mickey and Minnie They've had 2 out of 4 hatch
Mickey and Minnie are Yellow Face Violets

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2...Birds/Mickey and Minnie Breeding pics/005.jpg


and my 2nd Pair is Sky and Violet Sky is a Normal Sky blue budgie and Violet is a Normal Violet Budgie, When I took the picture she only had one egg at the time I've got to look today to see if she has any more


http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2...d violet breeding journal/VioletandherEgg.jpg


We're not planning on keeping them all, BUT I know how i can get I get attached fast LOL but we're planning on taking them to a local Bird Fair/. Expo and putting them up on some realiable Classified ad's that i've got some of my birds from.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on the new babies, they are so tiny good luck with the rest of the eggs


----------

